

Ask HN: How to create my first API? - bavidar

Building my first API? Trying to make this process the most efficient and mistake free (if that is even possible). If anyone has any helpful resources that would be great.
======
johns
I wrote this about a year ago for an intro to how I think you should design
APIs based on my time at Twilio: [http://john-
sheehan.com/post/18688963163/dont-build-the-best...](http://john-
sheehan.com/post/18688963163/dont-build-the-best-rest-api-build-the-best-http-
api) Hopefully it helps.

------
jnazario
two things come to mind.

first is the classic Hanson book "C Interfaces and Implementations",
[http://www.amazon.com/Interfaces-Implementations-
Techniques-...](http://www.amazon.com/Interfaces-Implementations-Techniques-
Creating-Reusable/dp/0201498413) while you may not be coding in C the basic
paradigms do carry over.

second is _use_ the API a couple of times and you'll see natural cleavage
points.

i generally develop APIs on paper first, which also helps me ensure
consistency that is absent when i develop them too quickly or organically. i
keep in mind my goals, i document as much as possible, and i try and stick to
a paradigm.

hope that helps. i've written APIs used in internal services and applications
but never externally, publicly available. i'm no expert but that's how i
start.

------
kissmd
first X? it will be shit. get used to it.

do it, use it, learn, evolve.

it doesnt matter how much do you read about.

------
mythriel
Here is a good resource to start with and also make you think about the design
and other aspects of a good API..hope you like it
<http://info.apigee.com/Portals/62317/docs/web%20api.pdf>

~~~
bavidar
wow this is some good stuff. Thanks

